# hi evryone i'm new at smf



## d cook (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm new at smf and would like to talk to eny one that has some info


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You will find lots of great info here as well as some great recipes. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Take some time and read through the threads that are here on anything that interests you.  Then fire away with any questions that weren't answered there.  Join us in chat or just post a message on the forum.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 19, 2009)

Glad ya joined us at SMF. Take a peek at the free 5-day ecourse offered through the site. That'll give you a good foundation to build off of.


----------



## d cook (Feb 19, 2009)

whut are the mods for the brinkman H2O


----------



## uncle-honky (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF ...info is what ya want, there is lots of that here. Fire away with the questions. Somebody will be around to answer. Happy smokes!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcomr from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## guvna (Feb 19, 2009)

are you referring to the ecb? electric or charcoal? either way, first start by converting to propane...


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF from the thumb.


----------



## erain (Feb 19, 2009)

welcome to smf!!!! share some smokes with qview!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to the best smoking site on the net, SMF that is. Just start asking questions, and we'll try to help you. What type of smoker are you using?


----------



## jamesb (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome! Glad ya decided to join us!


----------



## hunteris40 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just bought a real smoker. Tried a few things and so far so good. Want to learn more


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## harrylips (Feb 19, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## joneser (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you here.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to smf. There is a load of great useful information here. And if you can find something, ask. You will get an answer!!


----------



## d cook (Feb 19, 2009)

i don't know i havent seen it yet


----------



## builder59 (Feb 19, 2009)

My name is Ron Schlosser.  I live in Fenton Michigan. I'm a custom home builder. I like to fish the big water for salmon and walleye.  When I'm not working or fishing I like to bbq and I make alot of sausage and jerky.  I have a model 50 cookshack and now converting a fridge to a smoker.  I really like the site and have seen that alot of people really know what they are talking about.  I look forward to contributing some of my recipes.


----------



## smokingscooby (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 21, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## johnd (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome from another newb in michigan


----------



## carpetride (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard D Cook


----------

